# Weaving- All warped up!



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I found some Ashford videos on winding the warp and putting the warp on a table loom. Lots of steps, but very well explained.

Mohair was probably not the best choice for my first project on this loom, because it is sticky and the shed doesn't open as well as it should, but I'll make it work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fascinating. Figured from the title it had to do with looms and just had to look. This could almost be a tutorial, the pictures are great.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful wool! Yes, it will be sticky, but if you keep a spray bottle of water handy, it will make it easier! When you stop weaving for a spell, cover it with a cloth that you have sprayed a bit, just slightly damp. Happy weaving!! Let us see your finished project.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

I love mohair!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful wool! Yes, it will be sticky, but if you keep a spray bottle of water handy, it will make it easier! When you stop weaving for a spell, cover it with a cloth that you have sprayed a bit, just slightly damp. Happy weaving!! Let us see your finished project.


Had never heard about spraying it with water. I usually avoid mohair for weaving or knitting because of its stickiness.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> I found some Ashford videos on winding the warp and putting the warp on a table loom. Lots of steps, but very well explained.
> 
> Mohair was probably not the best choice for my first project on this loom, because it is sticky and the shed doesn't open as well as it should, but I'll make it work.


Can't wait to see how that loom works for you. Pretty yarn.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> Beautiful wool! Yes, it will be sticky, but if you keep a spray bottle of water handy, it will make it easier! When you stop weaving for a spell, cover it with a cloth that you have sprayed a bit, just slightly damp. Happy weaving!! Let us see your finished project.


I'll try this! Thank you!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Mohair may be challenging but it makes beautiful woven items. Looking forward to seeing your project.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Good job. Yes you will have your hands full with this one.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

A light spritz with hairspray works too, and easily washes out. Spray the warp in the shed and move the reed back and forth. This "glues" the fuzzies down until you wash it.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Warping is why I don't weave :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Warping is why I don't weave :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


but if you make your warp double or triple-long, then you only have to dress the loom once...I have made three lap afghans in one go with only one dressing of the loom----oh, I see you said "warping" not "dressing"---as Gilda Radner used to say, playing Emily Letella, "Ne-VER mind!"


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It takes me some time to warp to on a RH but that is the fun of it. The learning process. I like your yarn and so glad some one chimed in on how to beat it. Now you will have fun with it.


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

As I was told, "You have to be warped to weave"--pun intended.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am... lol lol Warped... lol lol That is why my kiddos love me on the bus we have a ball of wool.... lol lol Sorry I'm a bit tired it's past my bed time.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh Donna said:


> -oh, I see you said "warping" not "dressing"--


Now I am confused - I thought warping and dressing were just different terms for the same thing. Am I wrong? (still learning...)


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Well now I confuse myself-----they might be the same, and then there is "making the warp" which has to happen first before you take it to the loom. That's what I thought she might have been saying


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have some beautiful multi brown mohair, but it's so sticky, I ruined some when sampling. 
After these comments, I may have to try once more, using these recommendations! ????


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They are the same thing.


Reba1 said:


> Now I am confused - I thought warping and dressing were just different terms for the same thing. Am I wrong? (still learning...)


----------

